# HOB vs Canister Filter



## vrb th hrb (Feb 20, 2010)

This discussion has probably been done to death, but I'd like to hear all of your opinons.

I've always ran HOB's, aquaclears and emperors, mostly because I'm too cheap to buy a canister  

But what is the major advantage? If i can get all the bio, chemical, and mechanical filtration I need from a HOB, then why change it? I'd guess a canister is easier for large tanks (90+gallon)

So, why run a HOB, why run a canister? 
Thanks for taking the time to write a response


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=7604&highlight=Canister


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

I run both, and I say whatever you are more comfortable with. AC's do a great job, as do Fluval and Eheim canisters. The big difference that I found was whether or not you want that surface aggitation that a HOB causes. In my daughters turtle tank I had to go to a canister because the 3" waterfall sound was making me crazy, even through a closed bedroom door! The canister allowed my to put the spraybar under the water level, and voila! no more noise.

I also run a canister in my 65g planted tank, and the extra capacity of the water it holds helps me to do a little less maintenance everyweek than when I was using an AC on it. 

I actually kind of prefer the HOB, because I like the "keeping busy" part of the hobby. Sometimes because canisters run for months at a time without needing any service they are kind of boring. Not everyones cup of tea I know, but my 2 cents!

Good luck,


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

ryno1974 said:


> I actually kind of prefer the HOB, because I like the "keeping busy" part of the hobby.


Start a reef tank. Then we'll see how much you like "keeping busy"


----------



## ryno1974 (Dec 6, 2009)

Funny you should say that, I have been toying with the idea for a long time. I am a little intimidated by it to be honest, I know zero about reef tanks. 

Oh, and my wife would probobly divorce me over the cost


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can do it for under $500. And the wifey will love it once she sees how nice it is 

My gf loves the tank, and encourages my upgrade. . . just don't ask how much it all costs


----------

